# rotten eggs farts/burps



## paradise

Hi all,
This past week I have been experiencing passing very stinky rotten-egg smelling farts and burps. I have been googling and it is of course it is getting me very scared as articles about gallbadder issues and what-not are popping up! Does anyone else have this problem? Please tell me u do!


----------



## alicecooper

Have you really never had this before? I get it once or twice a year regardless of being pregnant or not. It's _horrible_ - especially the burps. BLEURGH. Usually after I've had a takeaway - I put it down to dodgy food.


----------



## torch2010

I get this about twice a year. It normally only ladts 24 hours though x


----------



## alicecooper

torch2010 said:


> It normally only ladts 24 hours though x

yeah same here


----------



## paradise

No, I haven't experienced this before and it has been going on for about 3-4 days.


----------



## YikesBaby

I've had toxic waste farts to match my bulldog's this week. LOL (tmi, I know)... today I also started having the runs and I've been belching for two days. Fun times!! :) I am not concerned. Google can be your enemy too. ;)


----------



## Meilihua

I've been having the same problem throughout most of this pregnancy. Really bad the last few weeks!I think a lot of pregnant women suffer with it so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## F0xybabe

I thought gas was normal in pregnancy? I get gas often, usually not too stinky, but every once in a while I get really bad, toxic deadly gas. Ugh it's horrible. never really worried though.


----------



## Jarenk

Smelly gas is brought on by the gaseous waste of the bacteria digesting and breaking down food in your colon. The longer the bolus is in your colon, the smellier the gas gets and can even produce a small amount of sulfur-the rotten egg smell, or even methane-these are the ones that you swear linger for hours! Sugar alcohol-an artificial sweeter-causes my mom to have the horrible smelling gas ever. Garlic can cause the rotten egg farts. I know for me, when I start smelling horrid gas, I know I should poop a lot. I increase my water intake and eat fiber like crazy-although this can also cause smelly gas. 

When my mom starts to fart stinky gas, I joke with her telling her she needs an enema because something has died in there and it not coming out.

Maybe one or two days of M.O.M. would help.


----------



## sevenofnine

I have gotten this several times during the pregnancy (and before... :blush:). It's terrible and I feel bad for my poor husband!

In fact, I have terrible gas as we speak! My body's digestive system hasn't exactly been "normal" since being pregnant. In fact, one of the things I look forward to post-pregnancy is not being as gassy. I am ALWAYS super gassy, it's just stinkier sometimes than others... (sorry for the TMI!)


----------



## Kyla

I haven't had this, but I do have bad gallbladder issues. I hope that the other ladies have put your mind at ease, Dr Google isn't on my list of medics I trust :winkwink:


----------



## sevenofnine

Kyla said:


> I haven't had this, but I do have bad gallbladder issues. I hope that the other ladies have put your mind at ease, Dr Google isn't on my list of medics I trust :winkwink:

Dr. Google is the worst doctor ever!!! :haha:

If everything Dr. Google told me was true, then I have a brain tumor, meningitis, lymphoma, gout, and a few diseases that I'm pretty sure you can only catch if you drink sitting, rotting water in the middle of a jungle in Africa.

Google makes me paranoid... I've banned looking up symptoms!


----------



## ukgirl23

me me me, I have this too!! glad I'm not alone lol xx


----------



## Jarenk

Dr. Google is seriously worse than reading the DSM-V and The Merck Manual of Diagnosis together.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Hey, popping in from the first tri. I've had this. It started in 2009. It would come out of nowhere and I thought it was the food I was eating but it kept happening no matter what I ate. I would burp nothing but sulphur smelling burps and it was HORRIBLE. I would have diareha for days until it was all out of my system. Then, my DH started getting it but instead he'd get the burps, the diarehha, and vomiting for at least 2 days tops. We have been getting this on and off since 2009. I have read it's called Heliobactor. For short it's called H. Pylori. You should see your doctor for it. They can do a breath test on you, and once you've had your baby they can do a 7 day antibiotic course that supposed to kill it. Supposedly it's linked to having bad heartburn or acid reflux as well, so if you suffer from either of those, that could make it worse or could be the cause of it. It's basically bacteria, parasites, living in our bodies causing it. The burps smell like rotten eggs, but the term used for it is sulphur. 

I hope you feel better. I know it's beyond gross!


----------



## Baggigirl

paradise said:


> Hi all,
> This past week I have been experiencing passing very stinky rotten-egg smelling farts and burps. I have been googling and it is of course it is getting me very scared as articles about gallbadder issues and what-not are popping up! Does anyone else have this problem? Please tell me u do!

One possible reason is Giardia, a waterborne internal parasite. This is the more serious problem. Symptoms can but don't have to include vomiting and diarrhea. Treatment is prescribed anti-parasitical medication. 
Another reason could be indigestion. Symptoms include excessive gas and bloatedness. Possible remedies include Pepto Bismol, which has an active ingredient of bismuth subsalicylate; alternatively, indigestion aids that have active ingredients of sodium bicarbonate, sodium carbonate, and/or anhydrous citric acid. 

Home remedy: A way of home treating it and this really works because my husband had it so bad the smell would linger after burping and it smelt just like sewage. He had to take 2 teaspoons of milk of magnesia the first hour and then wait another hour and a half and take another 2 teaspoons because the antacid in milk of magnesia. Then go and eat a grapefruit (preferably either the white or pink grapefruit; if you don't want to peel it, you can buy a jar that has a mixture of them at any Walmart. (It's the citrus medley.) Eat either at least two grapefruit or a half of the container. For some it might work the first day and for others, it may take a day and a half, but after that day the smell will be gone. After a week the parasite will be completely gone. Also a great remedy is to go get grapefruit seed extract pills from any health food store; something about the grapefruit pills gets rid of the parasite.

read this & tried it... it works.... for us, anyway!!!


----------



## jenmcn1

I've had the sulphur burps this pregnancy, not all the time but periodically. It can be caused by too much protein in your diet...certain foods trigger it, it's just the excess gas from your body digesting meats and other proteins.
I have tried to reduce any beef I consume...
It will pass....and yes there's the other potential of giardia which is a bacteria in the gut...but I would guess it's just the protein in your diet that's causing this. 
It will pass;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

This thread is 3 years old. :haha:


----------

